

Show HN: Weekend hack - Twitter Bootstrap + Jplayer + Youtube API - imtu80
http://youtube.imomin.com/

======
fruchtose
This is pretty good! I built a video/audio playlist app myself earlier this
year called Muxamp, at <http://muxamp.com/>. I like your approach to the user
interface, especially way you've laid out the top bar.

------
strife25
Your list of videos below the video player keep jumping to the bottom instead
of sticking at the top of the list for me.

Also, if you plan on continuuing with this project, I recommend improving your
web page's performance: <http://imgur.com/t02Hb> (Although, great job at
correctly ordering the CSS and JS files in your HTML - that is such an easy
and great way to improve your page's speed.)

------
kami8845
Your dropdowns are being hidden by the video player. To fix this you need to

1\. set the `wmode` on the embed to `opaque`, though this disables some
optimizations and thus takes up more CPU

2\. hide the video while drop downs are active

3\. (probably best) move the drop-downs to where they don't overlap with the
video

------
notgoodrobot
Looks great!! I have been playing with jplayer for a bit now and have been
wanting to get started using it with the Youtube API. Are there any good
tutorials or information about using the two together?

~~~
imtu80
Not that I know of.

------
squiggy22
Great work. Conceptually Not unlike Youtify.com. Think its open source as
well. <https://github.com/youtify/> \- you guys should team up!

~~~
imtu80
I like it!

------
michaelmior
Very cool! I'm not a big music listener, but when I'm in the mood, I tend to
use YouTube as I don't have much of a music library. This makes things a lot
easier :)

------
rodolphoarruda
In-browser volume control was "all or nothing" for me (Firefox 16 on Ubuntu).

Edit.: Everything else was super nice though. Congrats! Great UX.

~~~
imtu80
ah I see, I am having same issue on FF 16 on WIN7.

------
taskstrike
Great work, I'd like autoplays I click on a certain video though.

------
namzo
Really good work. What are your plans for this?

~~~
imtu80
No plans yet, may be add it to git and let hackers play with it.

------
codeanand1
wow this is awesome, are you going to add user management. I would love to add
my playlist and stuff

~~~
imtu80
Thanks! May be someday, its just matter of time.

